# Kennt jemand autocaresestudillo.com



## blacky18 (26 April 2012)

Heute bekam ich aus heiterem Himmel eine Mail über eine Anmeldung usw. War aber nirgendwo drinn.
Zudem, was ich im Web darüber fand, ist spanisch und ich kann überhaupt nichts mit anfangen.
Hier mal die Mail einkopiert:
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
von: [email protected]

Betr.: Buchung vom Ihrem Konto E..... N........... 3503268
Sehr geehrte(r) E.... N.........
Sie haben sich für unseren Mail Upgrade registriert und wir sind gespannt Sie als unseren neuen Member zu begutachten Sie sind in der Lage jetzt bis zu 300 Mitteilungen pro Monat gebührenfrei versenden und Ihr Onlinespeichervolumen wird grösser um 10 Gigabyte.

389,89 Euro für Mitgliedschaft werden Ihnen jede 12 Monate im Vorraus von Ihrem Bankkonto zu Last gelegt. Entziehen Sie die Zahlungsdetails bitte dem Anhang, dort finden Sie auch die Erläuterung für Ihre 2 Wochen Kündigungsfrist. 

Mit freudlichen Grüssen
Ihr Kundenservice
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Auch ist keinerlei Anhang dabei, obwohl das im letzten Absatz so steht.
Ich habe da nicht nachgefragt, sonst würden die ja eine Bestätigung bekommen
daß ich den Mist gelesen habe.
Ist von denen oder dieser Masche schon sonst wo was aufgetaucht
viele Grüße


----------



## Goblin (26 April 2012)

Lösch den Mist,das ist Spam,oder sogar ein Virus oder Trojaner im Anhang

Passt hierzu
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...nities-angeblich-email-upgrade-zu-319€.38635/

Mit Sicherheit kein Zufall


----------



## blacky18 (26 April 2012)

Goblin schrieb:


> Lösch den Mist,das ist Spam,oder sogar ein Virus oder Trojaner im Anhang
> 
> Passt hierzu
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/ibramhall-capital-communities-angeblich-email-upgrade-zu-319€.38635/
> ...


Ich sehe da keinen Anhang und sonst auch nichts, bin nicht auf deren Page gegangen und habe auch nicht an die Mailadresse geschrieben.
Danke für die schnewlle Antwort, werde gleich mal ihren Link anschauen.


----------



## Hippo (26 April 2012)

Zusätzlich Konto beobachten, nur rein vorsichtshalber, ggf. rückbuchen lassen.
Keine Brieffreundschaft beginnen.
Ansonsten zurücklehnen und ´nen Kaffee trinken

P.S. Nix Link betrachten wenn Dein Rechner nicht 110% zugenagelt ist - Stichwort "Drive by" Infektionen.
Laß das Ding in Deinem Posteingang verschimmeln oder klopps gleich in die Tonne


----------



## Goblin (26 April 2012)

Das ist Spam. Der Absender ist wahrscheinlich gefälscht. Kannste mal den Header hier reinkopieren ?


----------



## blacky18 (26 April 2012)

Hippo schrieb:


> Zusätzlich Konto beobachten, nur rein vorsichtshalber, ggf. rückbuchen lassen.
> Keine Brieffreundschaft beginnen.
> Ansonsten zurücklehnen und ´nen Kaffee trinken


Bin schon die ganze Zeit am knobeln, was das für ein Konto sein soll, kann damit nichts anfangen???


----------



## Hippo (26 April 2012)

DEIN Konto beobachten, was die meinen kann Dir pups sein solange sie die Pfoten von Deinem Konto lassen.


----------



## blacky18 (26 April 2012)

Goblin schrieb:


> Das ist Spam. Der Absender ist wahrscheinlich gefälscht. Kannste mal den Header hier reinkopieren ?


Den Heater gute Frage, weiß seitdem ich Mozilla Thunderbird habe nicht wie ich den bekomme??


----------



## Goblin (26 April 2012)

Hab das hier gefunden

http://www.autocaresestudillo.com/

Ist wohl ein Reise oder Busunternehmen aus Spanien. Wahrscheinlich haben die nichts damit zu tun und wissen auch nichts davon


----------



## blacky18 (26 April 2012)

Goblin schrieb:


> Das ist Spam. Der Absender ist wahrscheinlich gefälscht. Kannste mal den Header hier reinkopieren ?


Habe es nun doch gefunden:
Return-Path: <[email protected]>
Delivery-Date: Thu, 26 Apr 2012 12:50:22 +0200
Received: from enterdos.com (143.17.216.87.static.jazztel.es [87.216.17.143])
    by mx.kundenserver.de (node=mxbap4) with ESMTP (Nemesis)
    id 0MWRQI-1Shkff3cb4-00XccP for [email protected]; Thu, 26 Apr 2012 12:50:22 +0200
Received: from server1.Brusa.local by enterdos.com (MDaemon PRO v11.0.3)
    with ESMTP id md50001542931.msg
    for <[email protected]>; Thu, 26 Apr 2012 12:50:19 +0200
X-Spam-Processed: enterdos.com, Thu, 26 Apr 2012 12:50:19 +0200
    (not processed: message from trusted or authenticated source)
X-Authenticated-Sender: [email protected]
X-MDRemoteIP: 83.103.18.70
X-Return-Path: [email protected]
X-Envelope-From: [email protected]
X-MDaemon-Deliver-To: [email protected]
MIME-Version: 1.0
Date: Thu, 26 Apr 2012 12:50:13 +0200
X-Priority: 3 (Normal)
X-Mailer: Microsoft Outlook Express 6.00.2900.2180
Subject: Buchung vom Ihrem Konto xxxxxx xxxxxxxxxxxxx 3503268
From: [email protected]
To: "xxxxxx Nxxxxxxxxx" <[email protected]>
Content-Type: multipart/mixed;
    boundary="-----_chilkat_66e_f9d1_da885e11.4f91cd1f_.MIX"
Message-ID: <[email protected]ocal>
X-UI-Loop: V01:Hp5FaXcrp8k=:xeBx9oIQsDhvzlapt06CCzVgZd6WYWgj7RvDv6j3bXQ=
X-UI-Junk: AutoMaybeJunk +83 (SPA);
  V01:nbN6jV3c:NOlJw4Y5OdMSEEqwpKvh+/MUWaKRBM/uTGUFyyJF3MtS3ZHdMVN
  v2sVkFH+iwT2ZqmMl5ZUJHAS1N/nraYvJ+jNasVCKrlA3hLfcaL14Gfwz/NRgQX7
  jkLvChAltxMR7kR3VJrgTcsWDKUnxwsDtWir+yjIJRkpHkiOb6qTzs+813UlWUmN
  5IxcGeDT+gfu4AN7j9XbLc15EyWoD2yxvHg==
Envelope-To: [email protected]

This is a multi-part message in MIME format.

-------_chilkat_66e_f9d1_da885e11.4f91cd1f_.MIX


----------



## Hippo (26 April 2012)

Kicks in die Tonne und laß gut sein.
Nicht wert sich noch eine Sekunde damit zu beschäftigen.
Guggst Du da >>> http://www.vz-nrw.de/UNIQ1335447765...sicht-vor-e-mail-mit-gefaehrlichem-zip-anhang


----------



## blacky18 (26 April 2012)

Hippo schrieb:


> Kicks in die Tonne und laß gut sein.
> Nicht wert sich noch eine Sekunde damit zu beschäftigen.
> Guggst Du da >>> http://www.vz-nrw.de/UNIQ1335447765...sicht-vor-e-mail-mit-gefaehrlichem-zip-anhang


Na klar mache ich das, doch was mich ja wunderte, daß trotz Beschreibung keine Zip Datei, oder sonstiger Anhang in der Mail war. Danke


----------



## Hippo (26 April 2012)

Auch Spam-Bots können Fehler machen, oder eben schon wie vermutet was mit Drive by (aber eher unwahrscheinlich)


----------



## Hippo (27 April 2012)

Und da kommen die kleinen Schweinigel her ...


> *Erpresser-Schädlinge aus dem Baukasten*​​Ransomware-Baukästen​Trojanische Pferde, die den Rechner blockieren und unter einem Vorwand Lösegeld erpressen, so genannte Ransomware, taucht immer häufiger auch hierzulande auf. Sie stammen meist aus Baukastensystemen, die in Untergrundforen angeboten werden.​


​weiter hier: >>> http://www.pcwelt.de/news/DYI-Ranso...ten-5774677.html?r=761527211460504&lid=172140


----------

